# contactor chattering, replaced it- still have chatter



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Use a multi meter and see if the contactor is getting enough voltage. Might only be getting 18 volts. Instead of 24 to 27.


----------



## sprinkle100 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks beenthere for the quick response - Without line voltage it's a steady 25.7v; when I apply the line voltage it stays at 25.7 until it starts chattering and then of course it varies (although mostly showed minimal drop/ ~24v, but I guess that's because the digital meter doesn't react quick enough?)

Could it be a problem with the HPC or LPC ?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Its possible.


----------



## sprinkle100 (Oct 19, 2010)

anyway to test/diagnose?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Ohm them out. Should be zero resistance.


----------



## sprinkle100 (Oct 19, 2010)

checked resistance - zero across both HPC and LPC. 
Any other ideas ?


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Possible soild state compressor time delay that's tied right into the low voltage side. Try .turn off condenser line voltage. take wires off time delay.. turn power back on check for chatter.. Good Luck.


----------

